# Watching



## CheekyStoat (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't watch anyone, and when I go to see if there was a rule change as to why, it just takes me here and I don't see anything anywhere that could suggest a reason.  But it is really late for me and I could just be tired and unobservant.  Is it a glitch or is it intentional?


----------



## yak (Jan 23, 2009)

Excuse me?
I am afraid I do not understand your post at all.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 23, 2009)

I think if you change "wait" to "watch", it makes more sense. :B


----------



## CheekyStoat (Jan 24, 2009)

XD  Jes, jes it does.

Lol, sorry about that.  I will edit that now.

I think I am supposed to be looking for the new site policy?


----------

